# Bumpy Rust Removal Advice Request



## Boris (Feb 24, 2022)

So I've got this bumpy to the touch rust going on. It's rustier than it appears in the photo. Seeking advice on how I might be able to smooth it out and eliminate what I can, without any further damage to the paint. Tempted to go after it with an X-acto blade and WD40. I probably need to be stopped before it comes to that, so any and all suggestions will be considered.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 24, 2022)

steel wool and WD 40 will get the rust and leave the paint.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 24, 2022)

It looks like it’s under paint some


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 24, 2022)

I suggest an OA bath as it gets the rust out without scraping...helps save more paint and the end result looks better.


----------



## Boris (Feb 24, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> It looks like it’s under paint some



It is.


bikemonkey said:


> I suggest an OA bath as it gets the rust out without scraping...helps save more paint and the end result looks better.



Afraid of turning red pink. It's happened to me before. Has anyone had better results with red paint an citric acid?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2022)

Does that frame have a 1963 serial number?


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 24, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> steel wool and WD 40 will get the rust and leave the paint.



I agree.  Try 0000 steel wool and WD40, you may be surprised.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 24, 2022)

Yeah , it’s not wasted enough for bleach look ok to me . I’m telling you Original Go Joe is the way to go . Then BC2 and a little wax .


----------



## kreika (Feb 24, 2022)

If the rust is bubbling under the paint won’t steel wool just flake the paint off?


----------



## Boris (Feb 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Does that frame have a 1963 serial number?



K978*** 1959? Thanks for making me look, but may I ask why?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 24, 2022)

kreika said:


> If the rust is bubbling under the paint won’t steel wool just flake the paint off?



YES


----------



## Boris (Feb 24, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Yeah , it’s not wasted enough for bleach look ok to me . I’m telling you Original Go Joe is the way to go . Then BC2 and a little wax .
> 
> View attachment 1576920



GOJO Hand sanitizer? BC2? What's that?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 24, 2022)

Boris said:


> GOJO Hand sanitizer? BC2? What's that?



Cleaned this project with Go Jo . No scratching, scraping or molesting , just cleaning can find at most parts stores.


----------



## dasberger (Feb 24, 2022)

GoJo is a good call for general cleaning and cutting grease... I'm a big fan of 0000 steel wool and WD 40.  I think it does a great job doesn't leave bare metal (after rust removed) bright like OA.   The OA will also eat rust under paint and paint will flake so in the end steel wool/ WD probably less paint loss than OA.  Just my 0.02


----------



## Boris (Feb 24, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Cleaned this project with Go Jo . No scratching, scraping or molesting , just cleaning can find at most parts stores.
> 
> View attachment 1576944
> 
> ...



Thanks for the teaser shots. Got an after picture of this bike assembled?


----------



## vincev (Feb 24, 2022)

Leave it alone, you might make it worse.Remember,rust is patina.


----------



## Boris (Feb 24, 2022)

vincev said:


> Leave it alone, you might make it worse.Remember,rust is patina.



Sounds like advice you'd give to a kid about pickin' at a scab


----------



## Rocket Man (Apr 13, 2022)

"Then BC2 and a little wax"  What is BC2?
What is the best way to bring back a bit of shine and save the paint on this Rollfast I am putting together.
Thanks in advance for help.
I just found the answer in post 13, thanks.


----------



## Boris (Apr 13, 2022)

Rocket Man said:


> "Then BC2 and a little wax"  What is BC2?
> What is the best way to bring back a bit of shine and save the paint on this Rollfast I am putting together.
> Thanks in advance for help.
> 
> View attachment 1606526



See post #13.


----------



## vincev (Apr 13, 2022)

If the rust is bubbling under the paint there isnt any way to fix it without removing paint. If you do figure a way post the pictures.I dont think it can be done.


----------

